# Hawthorne University - Hashimoto's Autoimmune Thyroid Disease



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow, guys, I just came across this for the first time today -- VERY comprehensive -- if you can't afford to go to a naturopath -- this is pretty much a naturopathic protocol.

http://www.hawthornuniversity.org/Documents/Hedberg-PPT.pdf


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Interesting, thanks for posting that.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

A chiropractor? Are you kidding me? Best as I can tell, this is one of those diploma mills from an unaccredited "university."


----------

